# Canadian Forces Reservists go on trial accused of killing homeless man



## RackMaster (Mar 17, 2008)

WTF! I don't remember hearing about this.  If they are found guilty, they deserve the MAX penalty and sadly we don't have the death penalty here any more.




> *Reservists go on trial accused of killing homeless man*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Monday, March 17, 2008 |  9:05 AM ET   Comments8Recommend33*
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (May 1, 2008)

They should have got more and an example be made of them. :2c:





> *Two reservists get 11 years for fatal beating in Toronto*
> 
> 
> *Shannon Kari,                 Canwest News Service*
> ...


----------

